# Pizza bases



## Easeler (18 May 2019)

Any one know where I can source  good pizza bases I recently purchased a pizza oven and my pizza bases are leaving me dow.


----------



## newirishman (18 May 2019)

Make the dough yourself. Plenty of recipes out there. My recommendation is keep it simple and give it enough time to rest. 
I think all those ready made pizza bases are crap, to be honest.


----------



## messyleo (18 May 2019)

I like the sorrento and Pizza Da Piero pizza bases - both available in supervalu


----------



## Easeler (18 May 2019)

newirishman said:


> Make the dough yourself. Plenty of recipes out there. My recommendation is keep it simple and give it enough time to rest.
> I think all those ready made pizza bases are crap, to be honest.


I had a go. might  try again using the pizza flour, started buying the pizza base in Aldi not great.still better than them frozen pizzas.


----------



## Easeler (18 May 2019)

gravitygirl said:


> I like the sorrento and Pizza Da Piero pizza bases - both available in supervalu


Are they plain piźza bases, haven't seen them


----------



## messyleo (18 May 2019)

galwaypat said:


> Are they plain piźza bases, haven't seen them



Yes, they are - they are listed online I think!


----------



## Easeler (19 May 2019)

Will give them a go


----------



## Monbretia (19 May 2019)

If you went to the bother of buying a pizza oven then definitely make your own bases   Once you have sorted out how to do it you can then freeze either the balls of dough or the rolled out bases ready to go.  

I like to mix the dough in the evening and put in fridge overnight to prove, handiest way as you know it's getting a nice long slow rise, I'm always impatient with it if I make it during the day and am waiting to use it


----------



## Bronte (19 May 2019)

galwaypat said:


> Any one know where I can source  good pizza bases I recently purchased a pizza oven and my pizza bases are leaving me dow.


Didn’t know you could purchase such a thing. Our local Italian sells all pizzas for a tenner. Though I haven’t bought one in a coupe of years. Last time I made one myself I just bought ready made pastry in the supermarket that is for quiches as I preferred that to the one they have for pizza. 

If you’re making enough pizzas to justify the oven you’re doing really well on your five a day. In America pizza is officially classed as a vegetable.


----------



## Easeler (19 May 2019)

Pizza oven wasn't that expensive it sits on top of barbecue, good job would bake a pizza in a couple of minutes, we don't have any pizza delivery here in rural Galway so we have to try and make our own. Nothing like sitting out on a summer evening with a good piźza and a nice glass of white wine.


----------



## Monbretia (19 May 2019)

I bought one of those electric pizza makers, I like it and I keep the home made bases frozen.  I have lots of pizza places near me that would deliver and have never bought one from them, I like the home made version and I'm thrifty!   Pack of fresh yeast is about 50c and flour is cheap too so you can make them for very little.


----------



## peemac (19 May 2019)

I use a sandwich wrap - the lidl ones are quite thick.

Gives a super thin crispy base pizza for about 15c. 

Aldi have pizza base sauce - reformulate it by adding hot sauce / crushed garlic etc.


----------



## Leo (20 May 2019)

If you're making lots of pizzas, most bread makers have dough mixing settings that do a  good job, take all the work out of it and give you a really consistent dough.


----------



## michaelm (20 May 2019)

M&S have a 2-pack or pizza bases for €2 and they're pretty good.


----------



## Firefly (20 May 2019)

newirishman said:


> Make the dough yourself.



+1

I use this one: https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/4683/pizza-margherita-in-4-easy-steps

I've used a lot of different flours but the two best ones I can easily get are Odlums Strong Flour and Tesco Organic Strong Flour.

I usually make a batch at a go (about 20). I freeze each slice between a sheet of baking paper on the top shelf of the freezer.

For sauce, Mutti pizza sauce is incredible. It's in Tesco and probably every where else

My go to toppings:

Cooked ham chopped up into pieces
Salami
Onions & garlic finely chopped
Mozzarella
sliced baby tomatoes
Grated cheese

If having on a Fri I bake enough for lunch on Sat (just heat up)

I have a pizza setting on my oven that works great so check to see if you have one too


----------



## Purple (20 May 2019)

I use this Jamie Oliver recipe. I cut the excess into single base sized balls, wrap them in clingfilm, and freeze them.
Much nicer than any shop bought base.
I make my own tomato sauce which contains lots of sun dried tomatoes, roasted garlic, herbs, veg and red wine. That is also frozen in batches. Can also be used as a base for pasta sauces.
I used to use good quality buffalo mozzarella but to be honest on a pizza it's a waste of money. Just use the cheap stuff.


----------



## Firefly (20 May 2019)

Purple said:


> I use this Jamie Oliver recipe. I cut the excess into single base sized balls, wrap them in clingfilm, and freeze them.
> Much nicer than any shop bought base.
> I make my own tomato sauce which contains lots of sun dried tomatoes, roasted garlic, herbs, veg and red wine. That is also frozen in batches. Can also be used as a base for pasta sauces.
> I used to use good quality buffalo mozzarella but to be honest on a pizza it's a waste of money. Just use the cheap stuff.



That's a good idea re wrapping the excess into balls - less space in the freezer.

Can't see the link to the Jamie recipe. Also, if you have a recipe for the sauce that would be great.

Maybe we could all have a bake-off!


----------



## Jazz01 (20 May 2019)

Firefly said:


> Maybe we could all have a bake-off!



and just head to galwaypat's place for pizza & beer (or wine / water - whatever your tipple is)  I don't mind being one of the judges !


----------



## Purple (20 May 2019)

Firefly said:


> That's a good idea re wrapping the excess into balls - less space in the freezer.
> 
> Can't see the link to the Jamie recipe. Also, if you have a recipe for the sauce that would be great.
> 
> Maybe we could all have a bake-off!


Sorry, link added.
It's my own recipe for the sauce so I'll have to think about it before  I write it down.


----------



## Peanuts (20 May 2019)

Morton's in Lower salthill do very good pizza bases.


----------



## emmt (21 May 2019)

When I dont have the time or the inclination to make my own pizza bases I always use the Pizza da Piero ones that gravityGirl recommended. I can get them in the SuperValu in the Pavilions in Swords and Tesco, Millfield, Balbriggan, both in the cooler section where the cheese is stored


----------



## phildin (17 Dec 2021)

Easeler said:


> Any one know where I can source  good pizza bases I recently purchased a pizza oven and my pizza bases are leaving me dow.


Aldi sell really good pre-made rolls of pizza dough, you just have to roll it out. You get 2 large pizzas from one packet which costs €1.70. Even if you don't have a pizza oven it's worth getting it to make calzone in a regular oven.


----------



## cremeegg (17 Dec 2021)

I love AAM. Happy Christmas all


----------

